# New Champion! "CH Diamond Aire Lunar Eclipse"



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkeye's Littermate brother Blake got his ASCA Championship today with a 5 point Major!! thats his fourth major! (you need three majors in ASCA) And then later today at another show held on the same grounds he took Best of Opposite over several other male specials!

Hawkeye has traded second and first in class with Blake several times so now that Blake is out of Hawkeye's class I'm hoping to bring home some points on Hawk too!




















Blake will now begin working for his Working Trial Championship (WTCH) 

Don't let his sweet face fool you, this boy is a saucy little devil and would probably take on a full grown Bull if given the chance.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Blake is gorgeous! Congrats! I love a dog that can look awesome yet still work!

Is he a bi blue merle? I can't tell from the show photo if he has some tan on his legs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He is registerd as a Bi Blue Merle but when he was around 5 months old his tan started showing up. They call him a Psudo Bi.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

oh my goodness! He really is beautiful!


----------

